# Pocket Camp Advice



## Toothless (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello everyone! I hope it's okay to ask for some Pocket Camp advice here!

A little back story, I had a friend who I had a shared story with on another site, we'd been friends since 2014 and I had considered her an Online best friend. We recently had a falling out due to some misunderstanding/miscommunication. I tried to apologize and make amends, but sadly she pushed me away and didn't want to be friends anymore. I had named my first Animal Crossing Pocket Camp character after my character from that story, and seeing the name made me kinda sad, so I decided to log out, and start fresh. 

Well... I had accidentally deleted my 2 year Animal Crossing Pocket Camp game when trying to log out and create a fresh start. I started fresh, blitzed the weekend got 99% of the candy shop items, got close to where I was before. But lost all my past event items.

Nintendo offered me to get my old game back so I basically have 3 options. A) just stick with my fresh start game, move on and forget the ex-friend, get old items during reissued events. B) Start a game under my old email and try and transfer as much as possible to it, restore my old game to my main Nintendo account C) just restore the old game and be kinda bugged about that character's name reminding me of that ex-friend, and losing my candy shop items.

I'm leaning to A, because that friend really hurt me and anyone who knows the whole situation keeps telling me I need to move on and forget about that friend (which is harder than I thought, because of how good a friend this person was)
 I'd considered getting one or both the Camper Plans (cookie and helper) and try and save cookies and leaf tickets to replace what was lost. 


I know I'm new here, but getting your feed back would help so much.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 11, 2020)

Going by what you've stated and from what I understand, I'd say go with option A as you're original intentions were to start fresh anyway. 

I'd be happy to add you as a friend, I play daily and help out as much as I can with the quarry.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 11, 2020)

You will be bugged about the name for a little bit, but I feel like you will be bugged about losing all your items for as long as you play the game. Losing 24 months' of progress of a 28 months old game is a lot. You should always get rid of triggers, but I think the main point here is that your character is named after a character you created for a story. 

It also really depends on how unique that name is though, but personally I think you can replace bad memories of something with somehting new - like having a song ruined for you by someone but then finding a new connection to love it again. Sometimes deleting your account and starting over makes sense, but I feel like in this scenario you're just harming yourself more than you're protecting yourself. Give it a couple of months and this won't bother you anymore. You named your character after one of your own characters, you yourself can change what that means to you. Use the ideas and feedback you got from your collaboration and put it into something new. Make that character something new and soon Pocket Camp will be able to give you ideas for your new story.

If you want another perspective, I started over after a couple of months and enjoyed playing through the game again knowing things better. But the thing is, I only lost a couple of months' worth of progress and even then I was pretty inactive. Losing so much is a drastic step for a situation that doesn't seem so bad from your OP. It would be one thing if that character was their name, but I think you'll be able to seperate the two soon enough. Just keep pushing.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 11, 2020)

Romaki said:


> You will be bugged about the name for a little bit, but I feel like you will be bugged about losing all your items for as long as you play the game. Losing 24 months' of progress of a 28 months old game is a lot. You should always get rid of triggers, but I think the main point here is that your character is named after a character you created for a story.
> 
> It also really depends on how unique that name is though, but personally I think you can replace bad memories of something with somehting new - like having a song ruined for you by someone but then finding a new connection to love it again. Sometimes deleting your account and starting over makes sense, but I feel like in this scenario you're just harming yourself more than you're protecting yourself. Give it a couple of months and this won't bother you anymore. You named your character after one of your own characters, you yourself can change what that means to you. Use the ideas and feedback you got from your collaboration and put it into something new. Make that character something new and soon Pocket Camp will be able to give you ideas for your new story.
> 
> If you want another perspective, I started over after a couple of months and enjoyed playing through the game again knowing things better. But the thing is, I only lost a couple of months' worth of progress and even then I was pretty inactive. Losing so much is a drastic step for a situation that doesn't seem so bad from your OP. It would be one thing if that character was their name, but I think you'll be able to seperate the two soon enough. Just keep pushing.





The thing is, I only used that character for that story, (excluding Picket Camp) that had been specifically shared between me and this other person. I wouldn't ever go back to writing that story or using that name for anything else ever again because of the memory. I even deleted the playlist I'd created for her.  I don't think I'd even want to write a new story with that character either, considering she was designed only for that story. So it's not really something I can just "get over"  There was a lot that went on between us, and the whole thing with her pushing me away, had me in tears with the way it all happened. (I don't want to go into detail, but I was very hurt by her actions and choice of words) 

My character and the other person's character had some pretty major history between them (we'd been friends since 2014, so it's a lot more than just "a name of a character for a story" it's way more than what I mentioned in my OP.


I'm leaning to option B, but it's a strong debate between all three options because every time I see that name it makes me upset all over again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> Going by what you've stated and from what I understand, I'd say go with option A as you're original intentions were to start fresh anyway.
> 
> I'd be happy to add you as a friend, I play daily and help out as much as I can with the quarry.



Yeah, that is true, I just feel bad for deleting everything.

I mean I didn't get involved with events much aside the anniversary one, but I'd gotten all my favourites as friends and everything.  I wish we could've had an option to pay Leaf Tickets to change names like in SIMS

Yeah that'd be fun! Can we share friend codes over Private Messages?


----------

